# Christ Theological Seminary



## T.A.G. (Nov 3, 2010)

I am looking at the MA in Philosophy and wasnt sure if this was a distance learning/internet degree or if one must live in GA, does anyone know?

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

Ok so I just found it is a distance learning degree but I am still very confused how it works...any one know how this works?


----------



## T.A.G. (Nov 3, 2010)

yes I called them and left a message, just wasnt sure that someone on here might have gone there and can A. let me know what their thoughts are on it and or b. how the program works


----------



## T.A.G. (Nov 5, 2010)

They still havent called back, does anyone know anything about how it works? And can you start any time or are there certain days?

Bump


----------

